# Wie kann ich mit VmWare Booten,Programme starten aber von meiner lokalen Festplatte?



## mathersiii (5. Januar 2007)

Ich habe mir VmWare 6 besorgt.
Nun was ich wissen wollte:
Ist es möglich mit VmWare von meiner normalen lokalen Festplatte zu booten und Programme davon zu starten?Falls ja wie funktioniert das?Oder muss ich wirklich alles was ich benötige neuinstallieren auf dem virtuellen Rechner? Also Windows neu und auch die Programme die ich benötige?Desweiteren wollte ich fragen ob es möglich ist über diesen virtuellen Rechner sich ins Internet zu verbinden also dass ich zum einen mit meiner normalen lokalen Maschine im Internet bin aber auch mit der virtuellen Maschine?Wäre schön wenn mir irgendwie geholfen werden kann.

Ps.: Als Betriebssystem habe ich auf meinem PC Windows XP Professional mit Servicepack 2 installiert.


----------



## octo124 (5. Januar 2007)

Zum Booten - Dein virtueller PC kann ja erst von einem aktiven = gestarteten Betriebssystem simuliert werden.

Zu Programmen - Alle Progs, die sich nicht in die Registry deines vermutlich virtuellen XP schreiben müssen laufen am alten Platz. Die meisten jedoch brauchen derartige Einträge, ergo 2 Möglichkeiten: a) Neuinstallation bei gestartetem virtuellen XP in einem anderen Ordner/Laufwerk oder b) Drüberinstallieren = Installation im gleichen Installationspfad wie dein normales XP (spart enorm an Platz, musst aber hier auch die temporären Pfade anpassen, wenn du auf temporäre Daten der nichtvirtuellen Programme zurückgreifen willst.

Zum Internet - Sollen wir uns das jetzt so vorstellen, dass du mit dir selbst chatten willst?
Oder meinst du, deine IP wäre dann eine andere als die es lokalen PCs? Oder willst du dann mit doppelter Speed saugen (z.b.  bei 1xDSL mit 256 kb)?
Der Sinn deiner Anfrage ist für mich etwas verworren.


----------



## mathersiii (5. Januar 2007)

Also im Großen und Ganzen wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe heißt das auf dem Virtuellen Rechner alles installieren was ich benötige?Also windows und die programme für das was ich vorhab?

Ich brauch da Internet weil ich mit beiden "rechnern" gleichzeitig ins netz will und ich kann aber das programm nur einmal starten deswegen ein virtueller Rechner auf dem man es ein zweites mal starten kann. (das soll angeblich funktionieren)


----------



## octo124 (6. Januar 2007)

Halb richtig verstanden *g*
XP musst du installieren, Programme ganz nach Belieben = warum für AcrobatReader 2 x Platz verschwenden = im virtuellen PC wird als Installationspfad das LW+ Ordner ( Standardpfad ist C:\Programme ).
Da ich generell Programme nicht von XP so wild durcheinander im Standardpfad installieren lasse = hab dafür LW D (z.B. Office für Reader, MSWord, für Video gibts D:\Video usw.), kann ich meine Programme sowohl lokal als auch virtuell nutzen - siehe oben b.

K.A. welches Prog du meinst, aber in dem Fall 2 x getrennt installieren = oben a.


----------

